# Solved: Excel Fill Color



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

The greyscale fill colors are 80%, 50%, 40%, and 25%.

How do I get 10% greyscale?

Thanks

Btw, that is excel 2000.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved you to Business Applications for more response 

Regards

eddie


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

lizard said:


> The greyscale fill colors are 80%, 50%, 40%, and 25%.
> 
> How do I get 10% greyscale?
> 
> ...


Select *Options* from the *Tools* menu. Then check out the *Color* (sic) tab.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

You won't be able to change it to exactly 10% Lizard but take a look at the shot below where you can change it to the shade of grey you want.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

Great! Thanks all. :up: 
I think I went the Tools>Options>Color route a long time ago on another workbook. 
Just couldn't remember how I got that professional-looking silvery-grey fill color.  
Thanks again


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

lizard said:


> that professional-looking silvery-grey fill color.


If you mean like buttons, you can clone the format from pivot table buttons. Sometimes I'll use it to make authentic-looking custom column headers.


----------



## lizard (May 11, 2004)

Thanks bomb #21:


> authentic-looking custom column headers.


That's what I use it for. It's a good fill color for column headers. Invoices, Financial statements, etc. :up: 
I don't use buttons for anything I do, though.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

I find the standard palette sometimes lacking. So I have included this code in each workbook that I produce - that way, whoever opens it will always have the color scheme I used designing it.


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
Application.ScreenUpdating = False
' Changes the color palette
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(51) = RGB(255, 219, 0) ' Yellow Primary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(48) = RGB(148, 148, 143) ' Light Gray - Secondary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(10) = RGB(189, 56, 38) ' Red  - Secondary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(12) = RGB(79, 140, 13) ' Green  - Secondary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(13) = RGB(0, 138, 196) ' Blue  - Secondary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(16) = RGB(120, 120, 176) ' Purple  - Secondary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(47) = RGB(131, 131, 131) ' Dark Gray - Secondary
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(15) = RGB(217, 217, 217) ' Very Light Gray  - Secondary

' for charts
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(17) = RGB(15, 25, 185) ' Dark Blue Chart
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(18) = RGB(243, 100, 100) ' Off Red Chart
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(19) = RGB(247, 229, 121) ' Off Yellow  Chart
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(20) = RGB(20, 190, 35) ' Green Chart
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(21) = RGB(0, 0, 0) ' Black Chart
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(22) = RGB(220, 255, 255) ' Lt Blue Chart
    ActiveWorkbook.Colors(23) = RGB(180, 190, 170) ' Lt Gray Chart
Application.ScreenUpdating = True
End Sub
```
This works well for me.


----------

